# Vehicle Windshield Get Smart



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> . . . .
> 
> Although this may seem like a bit of fun for track-day warriors, HUD systems offer some obvious safety benefits for having key information at the driver's eye-level.
> 
> ...


SOURCE


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It would nice if smart windscreens could tell us which way an emergency vehicles is coming from instead of us doing a 360 trying to see where that siren is coming from.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Heck, why not just replace the windshield with a large curved monitor and have cameras on the front? :sure:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Continental's Augmented Reality HUD Puts Information on the Road*



> by COLIN JEFFREY
> 
> Displaying your speed on the windshield can be handy for keeping under the speed limit, but Continental is taking things to the next level with its Augmented Reality Head-up Display (AR-HUD) prototype. In addition to showing your current speed, the system can overlay information on the road specifically where it is most relevant to the driver, such as the distance to the car in front, when to make a turn, or even upcoming driving conditions.
> 
> ...


*READ FULL ARTICLE HERE*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Navdy Adds a HUD to Any Vehicle Windshield*



> by COLIN JEFFREY
> 
> A modern heads-up display (HUD) projects a great deal of what was traditionally shown on a car's instrument panel onto the windscreen, and is becoming must-have equipment for high-end modern cars. However, as many of us don't drive high-end expensive cars, we don't get to take advantage of this technology. That's where Navdy comes in. Currently in prototype form, the device promises to bring a projection display with voice and gesture controls to any car.
> 
> ...


*READ MOVE & VIEW VIDEO*


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know why but the first thing that came to mind when I saw the title was "The Cone of Silence" :grin:


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I would love a heads up display in my car. All I would like is my speed and GPS and oil press and water temp info.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

B Newt said:


> I would love a heads up display in my car. All I would like is my speed and GPS and oil press and water temp info.


Controlled by voice.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I would love a heads up display in my car. All I would like is my speed and GPS and oil press and water temp info.


Pontiac used a HUD on one of the last Bonnevilles. I took one for a test drive and it took some getting used to, but it worked well once I got used to it. That car also had an air compressor built into it and was located in the trunk. Shame that Pontiac went down the tubes, they seemed to be GM's test cars, much like the Caddies.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Review: Navdy Head-Up Display for Whatever You Drive*

Add-on head-up displays are a nice option for those who want to upgrade their car, but can't afford a car upgrade. Such devices have also proven popular subjects of crowdfunding campaigns, but Navdy took the more traditional venture capital route and the result is a product that you can purchase now, no waiting. We spent around a month with the device and found Navdy to be a welcome addition to our dashboard.










Navdy promises to merge automobile-grade navigation with hands-free control of your phone, all wrapped up in an easy-to-install package. We were initially unsure about the "easy-to-install" part when the instructions required us to locate the OBD-2 input on our 2014 Honda CRV. But, thankfully, Navdy provided links to this information within the instructions.

Once the OBD-2 port was located, setup was a simple process of determining the height the Navdy unit should be mounted on top of the dashboard for optimal viewing, picking the appropriate mounting elements, fixing the Navdy to the dash, then running the connecting cord from the Navdy to said OBD-2 port. Clean towelettes to wipe down the dash before installation were even included in the package, along with a cable guide to keep the cord that runs from the unit to the OBD-2 port from hanging and getting in the way..

The Navdy unit attaches to the top of your dash with either a pad or a small pedestal, each with a sticky backing. No glue, screws or related hardware are required, and removal of the unit from the dash involves gently pulling it up and away from the surface. Any remaining residue quickly cleans up and the ease of install and removal lets you quickly transfer Navdy to different vehicles.

*READ MORE & MORE PHOTOS*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So ... you are projecting this image on your windshield. I assume people outside the car can see it.

(It is fun at night to see other people's GPSs on their dashes.)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

James Long said:


> So ... you are projecting this image on your windshield. I assume people outside the car can see it.
> 
> (It is fun at night to see other people's GPSs on their dashes.)


No.

As one projector couldn't adjust to all the different windshields angles. It looks like some of it features are projected onto a rearview mirror size piece of clear plastic, while some features like the speed limit might be built into it.

But at $800, it way too much for my fixed income pocketbook.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ahhh ... it appears to have some functionality with additional functions added by connecting it to the cars maintenance port and to the user's cell phone.

I suppose the "transparent" feature gives them an excuse for putting it in front of the driver and makes it slightly better than placing a traditional GPS in that location. But displaying text messages in the heads up display isn't something I would like to see other drivers using.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

James Long said:


> Ahhh ... it appears to have some functionality with additional functions added by connecting it to the cars maintenance port and to the user's cell phone.
> 
> I suppose the "transparent" feature gives them an excuse for putting it in front of the driver and makes it slightly better than placing a traditional GPS in that location. *But displaying text messages in the heads up display isn't something I would like to see other drivers using.*


I'm for banning all communications except for reports to police. As they're not necessary to driving.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> on your windshield


nope
to Navdy's own screen


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I love heads up displays in the new cars... not only tells you speed and nav but also speed limit of the road you are on. Never have to take your eyes off the road. (Nav is just a simple arrow and distance to next turn not a map)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I love heads up displays in the new cars... not only tells you speed and nav but also speed limit of the road you are on. *Never have to take your eyes off the road*. (Nav is just a simple arrow and distance to next turn not a map)


In my current '04 Jeep Liberty, I got to look every which way, when something beeps.


----------

